# [Heisec] iTunes-Sicherheitslücke seit mehr als drei Jahren offen



## Newsfeed (24 November 2011)

Schon 2008 hatte ein Sicherheitsforscher Apple über die Schwachstelle in Kenntnis gesetzt, durch die ein Man-in-the-Middle-Angreifer seine Schadsoftware als legitim erscheinendes iTunes-Update ausgeben konnte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------

